# HP PSC 1210 problem



## markmc (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi folks,

what it appears to me that I need and have been unable to locate is a Service Manual for this printer. I have been unable to locate one and hope someone out there may have a copy or know where I can get one.

The story so far is this.
The printer stopped feeding paper and was always indicating it was out of paper so I suspect the paper sensing switch is faulty. So I start dismantalling the printer making shore I remove all the parts so I can put the dam thing back together. Well while pulling off the cover a part comes flying out and yes the delema is I need to relocate this part. I completed the remaining disassembly got to the switch and cleaned and made shore it was not jammed, but I need to get this part back into the reassembly line. I may still need that switch but wont know till I get the printer back together. 

Has anyone disassembled one of these printers. I have a photo of the part and as such can attach it if you are able to help.

Anyhow thanks in advance if you are able to help.

Regards,
Markmc:4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Ya, Please attach a photo. I have a feeling it is the lever so when you open the lid your ink cartridge slides to the center for replacing.
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## markmc (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Bill, 

attached are the photos of the part and yes it came from the right side I suspect when I got the cover off. And it look like some kind of tray, I hope the photo will assist.

Regards,

Markmc


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi markmc,
Got your photo and am trying to identify the part (no sucess yet).
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## markmc (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Bill,

there is also a part number on the part which may be in the HP parts catalogue. The number is Q1647-4004.
Thanks for the help I do appreciate it.

Regards,
Markmc


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you verify the part #. It may be missing a #
In the mean time, can you power this up and see if the ink carriadge goes to center. Then look for a small lever or switch that will park the carriadge. I think this piece may activate that switch. It may clip on the door or the door hits this piece when opening to activate the switch.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## markmc (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Bill,

there is a 1 on the end of the number. Therefore the number is Q1647-40041.
I understand what you are saying ad can imagine that it could possibly have sometihing to do with the ink carriage but I just cant visualize where it goes. 
Appreciate your help.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Markmc,
Can you please supply me with the serial # for this printer
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## markmc (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Bill,

the serial number is MY37MD204F there is also a Q number which is Q1660A. It is made in Malaysia on 22nd July 2003.

Regards,
Markmc


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi markmc,
I am having no luck in finding out what this part is. I have even contacted HP and got the total run around. The only other thing I can suggest is to take pictures of the dissassembled printer and POST them here. I may, by looking at these tell you where this part may go.
Sorry


----------



## glassweaver (Feb 24, 2008)

To all of you with HP PSC 1210 printer feed problems. I just stumbled on 
this site looking for answers. I just fixed the problem with the feed error
constantly saying insert paper. If you open the unit by removing the 4 
torx screws in the corners, (a 5-64ths allen will work) and lift the outer
housing up and prop-up on it's left side. You will see 3 rollers on a bar.
Look to the left side of this bar and locate the gear with a clear plastic 
wheel on it. Carefully push on the white cap at the end of this bar while 
holding the bar. This will reattach the gear to the bar. It just comes off
after a couple years of use. On the end of this bar is teeth that you can't 
see. These teeth just have become un-engaged to the inner gear teeth.
Hope this helps, and thanks Tech Support for providing this forum.
Good Luck, glassweaver


----------



## glassweaver (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey markmc, the part in your picture is attached to the right side of the ink carriage. Just 
hold it level, turn it left 90 degrees, and you will see 2 tabs that are inserted into the metal
carriage on the right side. After inserting the 2 tabs, rotate it back to a level position. This 
part only stabilizes the carriage while it's printing.


----------



## glassweaver (Feb 24, 2008)

MarkMC
See glassweavers post for info about your part


----------



## Tstuart (Feb 20, 2009)

glassweaver said:


> To all of you with HP PSC 1210 printer feed problems. I just stumbled on
> this site looking for answers. I just fixed the problem with the feed error
> constantly saying insert paper. If you open the unit by removing the 4
> torx screws in the corners, (a 5-64ths allen will work) and lift the outer
> ...


Hi I had a similar problem - The printer registered paper but would not feed. I took the rear panel off and found 4 black clips which the paper rested against when inserted. The printer feed roller failed to get the paper to rise up the clip with orange rubber strip attached. I have removed this clip and now the printer works fine.


----------



## zaragozam (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello to all.

Attached you will find two photos showing you how to place q1647-40041 in its correct place. 

I hope it helps. :wink:

Mauricio.


----------



## PODIUM38 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi zaragozam,

thank you very much for the pictures. I had the same problem and now it's OK.

Best Regards.

PODIUM38


----------



## safsfsfsdfafds (Dec 16, 2010)

glassweaver said:


> To all of you with HP PSC 1210 printer feed problems. I just stumbled on
> this site looking for answers. I just fixed the problem with the feed error
> constantly saying insert paper. If you open the unit by removing the 4
> torx screws in the corners, (a 5-64ths allen will work) and lift the outer
> ...


Glassweaver you are the man! This was precisely what was wrong with my printer (hp psc 1200). I opened it up at the top and noticed actually 4 rollers on mine. Then I moved the gear on the far left and the rollers wouldn't move. So I pushed in this white plastic cap in, then actually hammered it a bit so it wouldn't go loose again as it already did once. Then I moved the gear with my fingers and sure enough the rollers moved! Plugged the printer in and it is working great now. Thanks very much glassweaver for coming in here and posting the solution to help others. I hope me by reiterating this that it solved my problem will give the courage for others to try and fix their printers too! Cheers :wave:


----------

